# Sound devices USBPre 1.5 Calibration file



## Wull (Apr 7, 2010)

I have just picked up a Sound devices USBPre 1.5, and I am trying to create a Cal file, does these look OK to use?

Or do I actually need a Cal file with this Pre?


----------



## Wull (Apr 7, 2010)

Well I could not seem to improve on the Cal files above, they do not look as good as the ones I did for my ART Dual Pre 'which I have sold on'

Here is a link to the unit http://www.sounddevices.com/products/usbpre/

link to fact sheet http://www.sounddevices.com/download/lit/usbpre_lit.pdf

Wanye, John, what do you think??


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

Bit noisy at the top end of the cal trace, but useable. Did you try changing the sample rate to see if that cleans it up? Apply a little smoothing before generating the cal file.


----------



## Wull (Apr 7, 2010)

JohnM said:


> Bit noisy at the top end of the cal trace, but useable. Did you try changing the sample rate to see if that cleans it up? Apply a little smoothing before generating the cal file.



Thanks John.

Finally got back to this, I discovered there are 2 small Dip switches on the back of the UsbPre 1.5 that reduce the microphone sensitivity by 15 dB, the results are much better now.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Very impressive – 10 Hz – 20 kHz +/-0.5 dB. With response like that you don’t really need a calibration file! :T

Regards, 
Wayne


----------



## Wull (Apr 7, 2010)

Wayne A. Pflughaupt said:


> Very impressive – 10 Hz – 20 kHz +/-0.5 dB. With response like that you don’t really need a calibration file! :T
> 
> Regards,
> Wayne


That's great to hear Wayne, thanks for letting me know, much appreciated.


----------



## YYY (Aug 17, 2012)

Yes, the second graph looks more like truth.
Here's results from my USBPre2
44.1, mic level out to mic in loopback, -15dB attenuation
In most cases CAL file is really not needed


----------



## Wull (Apr 7, 2010)

Cheers YYY.

The USB 1.5 doesn't have mic out, I have to use one of the phono 'PC Audio' left/right to XLR mic in.


----------

